
Free Games: Fallout, Fallout 2, and Fallout Tactics - wwilson
http://www.gog.com/news/free_games_fallout_fallout_2_and_fallout_tactics
======
sounds
Work fine under linux (using wine):

Fallout:
[http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application...](http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=70)

Fallout 2:
[http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application...](http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=194)

Fallout Tactics:
[http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application...](http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=602)

------
danso
I've bought these games several times before (at discount) for the various
OSes and computers I've had. I haven't played many modern RPGs (including
Fallout 3+) but have any RPGs since Fallout surpassed it in allowing the
player to _truly_ embody an actual path? Not only could you play through
making good/evil moral choices, but you could actually win the first game,
IIRC, without even firing a single shot (by talking your enemies to death), or
you could play as a total moron whose complete dialogue tree consisted of
"UGHR?" as the NPCs treated you like the adult-child you were. I think you
could even succeed as some of the specialty skillsets, such as being a pure
scientist or lockpicking thief.

Anyway, a fun game in terms of mechanics go, but still (in my mind)
unsurpassed in writing

~~~
jaryd
Might be interested in this project...
[http://eternity.obsidian.net](http://eternity.obsidian.net) (Pillars of
Eternity)

EDIT: More info...

This game was kickstarted and is being developed by some of the same people
that worked on Planescape: Torment. They recently did Fallout: New Vegas, and
are currently also working on South Park: Stick of Truth. Here's a link to the
gameplay promo for Pillars of Eternity:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKoDTzea79Y](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKoDTzea79Y)

Disclosure: My buddy works for this game studio

~~~
mercurial
The teaser and the idea of a gigantic dungeon hearken back to Baldur's
Gate/Icewind Dale much more than PST. Still look like something I'd want to
play.

The "true" PST successor is Torment: Tides of Numenara [1]. Though it's not
set in the same universe (Wotc being too busy not doing anything with the
Planescape setting to license it), it will be more focused on existential
questions than dragon-slaying. As a bonus, it won't feature adapted 2nd
edition D&D rules.

1: [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/inxile/torment-tides-
of-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/inxile/torment-tides-of-numenera)

------
shin_lao
For those who don't know, Fallout 2 is probably one of the best RPG for the
computer _ever_. With the proper mods and fixes it's really playable and
enjoyable on a recent computer (I really recommend the hi-res patch
[http://falloutmods.wikia.com/wiki/Fallout2_High_Resolution_P...](http://falloutmods.wikia.com/wiki/Fallout2_High_Resolution_Patch)
for starters).

Fallout 3 New Vegas came close to Fallout 2 in terms of ambiance and game
play, but not close enough (mainly because of the combat system).

I really envy those who will discover this game.

~~~
mercurial
Both Fallouts are very good, but don't reach the heights of Planescape Torment
in terms of writing or character development.

I didn't play Fallout 3, but Fallout New Vegas' combat was abysmal. I actually
liked the idea of wandering around in the wastelands, as opposed to traveling
via the map (that's what Bethesda has been doing all along: exploration games
with bad combat and NPCs-as-banks of informations), but I wouldn't want to
sacrifice combat to it. They also tried to incorporate some survival elements,
but it's not enforced enough to play much of a role in practice.

There was an interesting discussion on RPS about Pillars of Eternity, a
Baldur's Gate spiritual successor, about how leaving isometric 3D behind was a
step backward in terms of graphics, and I tend to agree. I'm glad to see it
coming back.

~~~
mcv
I'm currently playing Fallout: New Vegas, and the real-time FPS combat is
remarkably playable (though I normally hate FPS games). The VATS is terrible,
and not a good replacement for the combat systems of 1 and 2.

After Planescape: Torment, Fallout 1 and 2 were probably among the best CRPGs
ever. That was really the golden age of CRPGs. Only The Witcher really added
some real value (unfortunately The Witcher 2 has the most horrible combat I've
ever experienced in a CRPG).

If you love the classic isometric games, also check out Shadowrun Returns.
It's not quite up there with Torment and the Fallouts, but it's well worth
playing.

~~~
mercurial
Baldur's Gate 2 was very good too, and was (AFAIK) the first CRPG to develop
party NPCs to such an extent. And fortunately, you could dump most of the
awful, strangleable NPCs from Baldur's Gate 1.

~~~
kangax
Amen. Recent Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition (on iPad) was enjoyable trip down
the memory lane.

------
smithzvk
Just goes to show you, if you wait long enough, that game you never had a
chance to play but have been eying for a decade will be given out for free...
so now it can sit on your hard drive where you still won't have time to play
it!!

Now I just need wait for the OddWorld games to start coming out for free...
any decade now...

~~~
yareally
It's 3 dollars right now on gog during the sale, so it might as well be free.

[http://www.gog.com/game/oddworld_abes_oddysee](http://www.gog.com/game/oddworld_abes_oddysee)

~~~
smithzvk
Indeed, but there are odd economics at work here. How much do you pay for
something that you might not use in the next 2 years, or ever? Do you assume
it will drop in price? If it isn't already installed, will I ever actually
bother when there are so many other distractions competing for my time?

We live in a world crowded with entertainment opportunity and it is only
getting more crowded with time.

(by the way, GOG should pay you a commission for talking me into it)

~~~
yareally
> "(by the way, GOG should pay you a commission for talking me into it)"

Haha, I wish, though GOG provides a service I'm thankful exists so I'm happy
giving them a little boost every now and then when appropriate. They've always
been good when I've had an issue with a game. I once changed my mind on a game
I wanted and decided on getting something else (had not played or downloaded
it yet). After dropping them an email, they were happy to switch it out for
something else without an issue. Doing the same on Steam would have been like
"pulling teeth" with their no refunds policy. I know they also have a new
policy that if you can't get something to work and they can't either, they
also refund you the money. I'm curious to if that applies to games run under
WINE as well (I'm guessing it likely would with as flexible as they are).

I used to have lots of classic games from the mid to late 90s and early 00s. I
lost most unfortunately when my parents interpreted me leaving them at home
when I moved out as no longer wanting them period. Since the advent of GOG,
I've rebuilt most of my collection by waiting for them to go on sale.

As far as prices for older games on there, they tend to stay pretty static for
sale/non-sale prices I've noticed. Doubt it will go cheaper anytime soon. Even
if it did, to me, a couple of bucks doesn't carry the "buyer's remorse" that
spending 50 dollars on a game from Steam carries when it happens to go on sale
the day after you get it.

------
angersock
For the curious, here's the postmortem of Fallout Tactics:

[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/3088/postmortem_micro_...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/3088/postmortem_micro_forte_s_fallout_.php)

It was a solid tactics game, but there were some rough edges in bringing in
the Fallout stuff.

~~~
johnyzee
I loved the multiplayer team tactics of this game, possibly my favorite
multiplayer game experience ever. It was limited to a few good maps, and, as
far as I remember, only a few different weapon types, but worked very well. I
never even bothered to play the larger single player game because multiplayer
was so good (although I did play Fallout 1 and 2 to death).

~~~
angersock
Wow, I never actually played the multiplayer at all...the singleplayer,
though, was quite good.

Poor game. :(

------
josu
>We're very sorry, but gifting free games has been disabled, temporarily. If
you want your friends to get some free goodies from us right now, feel free to
share a link to our site with them.

~~~
aaronem
I seem to be getting 404s and 403s at random from the registration form's
target URL -- perhaps they've gotten more interest in this offer than they
expected.

~~~
aaronem
And now I've just gotten an email purporting to describe my order, which I
made through a freshly created account by virtue of never having used GOG.com
before.

The email lists seven games, only four of which I've previously heard of, and
none of which is a Fallout game.

What is going _on_ over there?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Same for me - just went back to the fallout offer page
([http://www.gog.com/promo/fallout_series_giveaway_winter_prom...](http://www.gog.com/promo/fallout_series_giveaway_winter_promo_2013))
and redid the "checkout now" and it then added them to my just-opened account
(I was logged in at the time).

------
shmerl
GOG is great, but their lack of Linux support is the only thing which makes
them falling behind competition.

~~~
bunderbunder
I suspect that if the only thing hurting them is not supporting ~1% of the
desktop market, then that must mean they're actually not hurting at all.

What with their revenue being 2nd only to Steam - who is way more focused on
higher-ticket AAA titles than old games at a discount - I suppose that's fair.
They really aren't hurting very much.

~~~
shmerl
First of all 1% number is pretty useless even though it's tossed around alot.
Global web counters are pointless not only for measuring OS adoption on the
desktop (see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_adoption#Measuring_deskt...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_adoption#Measuring_desktop_adoption)),
they are even less relevant for estimating potential GOG users (who are
gamers). If you check out Humble Bundle sales numbers
([http://cheesetalks.twolofbees.com/humble/](http://cheesetalks.twolofbees.com/humble/)),
that's not 1% at all - it's close to 6-12%. GOG probably can collect
statistics of their own site visitors who use Linux - that would be most
relevant _for them_ , but I don't have those numbers. And even then, since
they have no native Linux games yet, those numbers would give then only the
lowest potential margin.

Not supporting Linux hurts them because of their use base. Those who don't
accept any DRM go to GOG first, since they are strictly DRM free. And many of
those are Linux users.

GOG aren't focused on old games specifically anymore (even though they keep
working on digging up more of them). They are focused on Good DRM free games,
be it AAA, indie or what not. The problem is that most big budget games are
funded by legacy backward thinking publishers who are afflicted with DRM
sickness. That's why Steam has way more of such games. But crowdfunding and
independent studios are really growing lately, and more and more big budget
DRM free games emerge.

------
jacquesc
these games ever come out on mobile? feels like a perfect game to be redone on
tablets / phones

~~~
epaga
don't know anything about fallout coming to mobile (though you'd think it'd
just be a matter of time), but baldur's gate is already out on ipad and
baldur's gate ii is coming soon.

------
benologist
GOG's site has been very slow all day but if you're persistent you can also
gift these games to other people for $0.

~~~
schwap
Seems like they've disabled gifting of free games for now.

------
neumann
it seemed to work after logging in a few times.

great deal - Fallout 1 (and 2) were amazingly well written and really sucked
you into their marvelous world.

I never got the same feeling with the rest of the series - something about the
first person view broke the fantasy for me and I was always 'playing a game'
rather than exploring a wasteland.

------
adorton
Anybody interested in these games should snatch them up - Interplay is losing
distribution rights to them at the end of December. Who knows how long it will
be before they return.

Once "purchased" you will still be able to download them from your games
library, even after they are removed from GOG's catalog.

------
thenomad
Seems like they may have slightly fallen over under demand. I'm seeing 403s
when I try to log in.

------
donniezazen
Are they saying I should download the copies of all the games asap?

~~~
wsc981
No, you can just add the games for free to your GoG account in de coming
hours. From then on you can download the games anytime you want.

~~~
mcv
Yeah, better not download them while their servers are getting hammered like
this. But it's nice to know you can always get them later.

